# Why don’t men like to watch TV dancing shows?



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

As some may have picked up on, I’m a big fan of shows such as “Dancing with the Stars” and “So You Think You Can Dance”, and so are several female friends & relatives. I watch, call in, text to vote, vote online, the whole thing! 

However, my male friends and relative cannot stand those types of shows. They roll their eyes and say things like “I can’t watch THAT.” 

This surprises me because have you SEEN the outfits the female dancers wear? Edyta (former DWTS pro/instructor) wore three small handkerchiefs. The female pros all have bangin’ bodies. I would think men would “suffer” thru parts they don’t like in order to just look and drool. It’s not ballet it’s a lot of shaking, shimmying, very shapely legs twisting around the male partner, etc.

I can understand men not wanting to sit and listen to the judges commentary and all the host banter (which I like), but I don’t know _one _male who likes the dancing shows. A few will “tolerate” them while wife/SO enjoys, but usually prefer to do something else. They don't even want to see former football players and other athletes dance (athletes usually do quite well in the competition).

Are they afraid their wife/gf might want them to get up and do the Viennese Waltz or make them sign up for ballroom dancing lessons? Just a thought.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

I only like DWTS, liked it a lot more when it first started and I could recognize the contestants on there. layful:  I only started voting a couple of times in the last couple of years near the finale, voted for Rumer last time.  I have no interest in So You Think You Can Dance.  My husband won't watch any of those shows either, he's not desperate enough for eye candy to sit through one of those shows, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

Neither my dh or I will watch these shows.  We do like certain films where they dance, like Dirty Dancing.  But not contests.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

They just don't interest me.


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

Me either AZJim and annie. I don't know what it is. I like ice skating couples and I like watching the 
Tango and I like Maria doing the waltz with the Captain Von Trapp in the Sound of Music, etc. but I 
guess there's a showgirl aura going on with the TV Shows that doesn't appeal to me. I did happen to 
see Rumor doing the tango on a video of the show and loved it. Oh and I saw the wounded veteran
who was very very inspirational…thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2015)

I like certain kinds of dancing but I don't like, or watch, THAT particular show.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't like watching those shows either. They just bore me silly.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Dance contest shows not my cuppa tea either.  But I do like traditional tango dancing and some movies with dancing in them (Grease?)


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, so the women who answered aren’t interested or find dance shows boring, or whatever. Got it. 

But I was wondering why men don’t like the shows, other than just not being interested or not being desperate for eye candy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

A more specific answer.  They suck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> A more specific answer.  They suck.



Aye.  :grin:


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 23, 2015)

I managed to persuade my husband to watch Strictly.....he hated it at first; but by the time he died....he loved it!
gentle persuasion!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

Vivjen, I haven't seen SCD (except in clips) but I know it's quite popular.  Glad he gave it a chance and enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 23, 2015)

My husband likes DWTS-more than I do,actually. I can take it or leave it. But then,he loves to watch most kinds of dancing.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

hmmm.....interesting Mrs. R


----------



## Lon (Jul 23, 2015)

I watch the show because I like to dance and can learn new moves by watching.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 23, 2015)

Good for you, Lon!  Also, regarding another thread you posted, a dance group/club/class would be an excellent way to meet ladies.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Okay, so the women who answered aren’t interested or find dance shows boring, or whatever. Got it.
> 
> But I was wondering why men don’t like the shows, other than just not being interested or not being desperate for eye candy.



Because nobody blows up anything or races a car through a city or kills 50 bad guys.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 24, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Because nobody blows up anything or races a car through a city or kills 50 bad guys.



 That's it - watching two people dance is boring. I'd rather watch Saturday night pro wrestling - at least it's entertaining, and watching 400-pound wrestlers climb and jump off the top rope is inspirational!


----------



## oldman (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife and I took dance lessons and can do a lot of the same dances, but I have no interest in watching and we don't dance much anymore, (thankfully), but she watches DWTS and I watch ESPN in another room. My favorite dance was always the Jitterbug and we are no longer able to do some of the moves associated with the dance.


----------

